# WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe



## harlekin12 (12. Juni 2014)

*WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Moin moin,

hört sich vielleicht blöd an, aber ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren produktiv mit einem anderen Betriebssystem und nutze meinen Windows-PC nur zum Daddeln. Will sagen, meine Windowskenntnisse sind mittlerweile sehr rudimentär und nun steht auch noch so eine Kiste mit Windows 8.1 vor mir. 

Bis vor kurzem habe ich WoT unter Vista auf einem 7 Jahre alten PC gespielt und um das Betriebssystem musste ich mich kaum kümmern. Leider hat dieser PC jedoch mittlerweile den Geist aufgegeben hat. Also habe ich mir zum Daddeln einen Neuen gekauft mit folgenden Spezifikationen:

Betriebsystem: Windows 8.1 - 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i5-4440, 3,1 GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2 GB

Der neue PC hat Verbindung zum Internet, ich habe an keinen Einstellungen (Firewall, Virenscanner etc.) irgendetwas geändert und heute WoT heruntergeladen und installiert. Will ich nun WoT über den Launcher starten, erscheint kurz das Launcher-Fenster das allerdings nur von der Farbe weiss ausgefüllt ist um kurz darauf wieder zu verschwinden. Danach rührt sich nichts mehr.

Hat jemand von Euch evtl. einen Tipp für einen Windows-DAU wo das Problem liegen könnte?

Ausser Windows 8.1, Avira-Antivirus und WoT ist kein weiteres Programm auf dem PC installiert.

Gruss, Roland


----------



## clums (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Gleiches Problem mit Lösungsvorschlägen. Der Threadstarter hat danach nix mehr gepostet, hat dann wohl etwas gebracht? Ein Versuch ist es wert.

Nach Windows 8.1 Update Problem - Probleme mit dem Spiel - World of Tanks official forum


----------



## harlekin12 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Hallo clums,

danke für den Link, aber alles was dort steht habe ich bereits probiert. Der Treiber meiner Grafikkarte ist aktualisiert, ich habe die Firewall ausgeschaltet gehabt, den Virenscanner deaktiviert, versucht das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten usw.

Dieser Hühnerkram mit Windows bestärkt mich immer mehr darin, dass es vor 4 Jahren eine weise Entscheidung war diesem Betriebssystem lebwohl zu sagen.

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, warum WoT nicht startet.

Was ich noch nicht probiert habe, ist an irgendwelchen Direct-X "Geschichten" rumzubasteln. Könnte mir jemand verraten, wie ich unter 8.1 herausbekomme welche Version installiert ist und wie ich die evtl. aktualisieren kann?


Gruss, Roland


----------



## Dewid (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*



harlekin12 schrieb:


> Hallo clums,
> 
> danke für den Link, aber alles was dort steht habe ich bereits probiert. Der Treiber meiner Grafikkarte ist aktualisiert, ich habe die Firewall ausgeschaltet gehabt, den Virenscanner deaktiviert, versucht das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten usw.
> 
> ...



dxdiag kannst du per Windows-Suche finden und ausführen. Dort wird dir die aktuelle Version angezeigt. Du kannst dein DirectX mittels eines Web-Installers auffrischen, den findest du per Google, ist offiziell von Microsoft. Jener erkennt automatisch deine Version und läd dann die benötigten Daten herunter 

Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass es daran liegt. Normalerweise schmeißt der Launcher dann eine eigene Fehlermeldung aus...


----------



## clums (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Wie immer: Nicht das OS, sondern die Version ist ******* 

Hast du eventuell die Benutzerkontensteuerung (UAC) zu restriktiv eingestellt bzw. ist so entsprechend voreingestellt? Manchmal macht die ja auch Probleme.
Unter Win8 auch hier in der Suche nach Benutzerkontensteuerung suchen und in den Einstellungen den Regler nach unten ziehen. Ich kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber manchmal zickt die UAC.


Ach guck, ne Knowledge Base von WG zu dem Thema:
WOTLauncher shows blank loading screen (spinning cog wheel, no displayed news, increased size of text, application is not responding)

    Simultaneously press "Windows" and “R” key combination (or select "Run" in your start menu);
    Type *Regedit* and press "OK";
    Follow the path - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones;
    In the last folder (at the top) there are several other folders named "0", "1", "2", "3", "4" respectively and a folder with the name alike a rectangle (either "[]" or "L");
    Delete this folder.
    Close *Regedit* Window
    Run again WOTLauncher

https://eu.wargaming.net/support/Kn...d-of-tanks-game-launcher-doesnt-work-properly

Hier steht am Ende auch nochmal deutlich: Visual C++ and .NET Framework are required to run WOTLauncher

Da ich selbst kein Win8 habe, weiß ich nicht, ob das automatisch mitinstalliert wird. Also check das mal, yo! 



Sag mal, worüber ich gerade stolpere: Wir sprechen über den Launcher, und du hast oben vom Kompatibilitätsmodus gesprochen. Das bringt letztlich beim Launcher herzlich wenig.
Hast du mal den Gameclient (WorldofTanks.exe) direkt aus dem Ordner gestartet? Also ohne den "Umweg" über den Launcher, der ja eigentlich nur ne Info- und Updatefunktion hat!
Das würde zumindest sicherstellen, dass nur der Launcher zickt. Vorteil: Du könntest zocken. Nachteil: voller Re-Install bei jedem Patch :O

Aber es würde das Problem entfrusten


----------



## harlekin12 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Hallo clums,

ich habe auch versucht den Gameclient direkt zu starten - ohne Erfolg. Allerdings funktioniert jetzt Wot. Frag nicht wie ich das hinbekommen habe.

Aus Frust habe ich vorhin "Sniper Elite 2" installiert um mich an ein paar WargamingNet- und Windowsprogrammieren zu rächen. 
Als meine Rachedurst gestillt war, habe ich nochmal den Launcher von WoT betätigt - und siehe da, das Spiel ist gestartet.

Vielleicht habe ich ja mit "Sniper Elite 2" irgendeine Datei mitinstalliert die WoT benötigte. Seis drum, es funktioniert und ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe!!!

Gruss, Roland


----------



## clums (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*



harlekin12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich ja mit "Sniper Elite 2" irgendeine Datei mitinstalliert die WoT benötigte.


 
Das wird es gewesen sein, Steam ist dahingehend ja vorbildlich.

Wie dem auch sei,
gute Jagd!


----------



## SchrottiGER (3. März 2015)

*AW: WoT startet nicht - benötige Eure Hilfe*

Falls der Launcher startet, aber dann die wot.exe nicht, kann das ein Problem mit der DirectX-Datei  "d3dx9_43.dll" sein, die auf dem Computer fehlt. 
Da musst du nicht gleich das Spiel neu installieren. 

Manchmal tritt es ganz plötzlich nach einem Update Fehler auf, oder wenn ein Mod-Pack deinstalliert wird.
Der erste Schritt, nachdem eine Fehlermeldung in WoT aufgetaucht ist, sollte immer der Neustart deines Computers sein. Dies gilt auch, wenn gerade so wie hier die wot.exe spinnt.

Da es sich zumeist um einen Fehler der DIRECT-X-Datei d3dx9_43.dll handelt, ist es notwendig dass du die neueste Version von DirectX (erneut) herunterlädst. 
Auch wenn nun die aktuelle Programmnummer deiner DirectX-Version dieselbe ist, kann es sehr hilfreich sein es neu zu installieren, da in neuen Versionen das Problem automatisch gelöst werden sollte. Weil du wegen Win7 / Win8 Directx-11 hast, brauchst du aus den Microsoft Downloadzentrum noch Directx 9 mit der WOT arbeitet. DirectX-11 hat nicht die volle Abwärtskompatibillität die für WoT gebraucht wird. (alle direct-x Versionen sind hier zu finden: Download DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtimes Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center)

Teste nach der Installation, ob World of Tanks nun startet.
Ist dies nicht der Fall solltest du dir die „d3dx9_43.dll“ für deinen World of Tanks Programmordner neu herunterladen. 
Probleme, die mit der Datei auftreten sind nicht spezifisch für World of Tanks, sondern zeigt das lediglich an, dass du ein Problem mit Microsoft DirectX hast. 

Haben diese Schritte nicht dazu geführt, dass du die wot.exe ausführen kannst, kannst du noch etwas anderes Probieren:
Öffne den Explorer und suche dort nach dem Ordner für World of Tanks. 
Hier solltest du auch den Ordner "Update" vorfinden. Dieser wird komplett kopiert und auf dem Desktop abgelegt (gesichert).

Nun werden alle Updates im orginalen Update-Ordner im WOT-Ordner entfernt, so das der Launcher beim nächsten Start diese neu starten muss, bzw überprüft, ob alles vorhanden ist. 
Erreicht wird mit dieser Handlung, dass eventuell beschädigte Update-Dateien neu bereitgestellt werden und so einen reibungslosen Start ermöglichen. 

Sollte auch das nichts bringen, ist eine Neuinstallation notwendig, allerdings kannst du hier einen Trick benutzen, damit du nicht ewig runterladen musst:
# Vor den Löschen des Inhalts des orginalen wot-updates-ordners, den auf dem Desktop gespeicherten neuen Ordner "Updates" überprüfen, ob ALLE aktuellen Updates & Patches vorhanden sind, notfalls dazu kopieren.
# WOT -auch wenn es schwer fällt - komplett deinstallieren (über die Systemsteuerung)
# nun die Client-Install.exe erneut herunterladen: EU-Client= World of Tanks herunterladen | World of Tanks
# wenn der Client nun statet, ihn SOFORT stoppen und das Fenster schließen
# In den nun neuen WOT Ordner zum Odner Updates gehen und dort alle Dateien aus deinem zuvor gesicherten "Updates-Ordner" von Desktop kopieren und in den neuen reinkopieren.
# der Launcher neustarten und am besten ohne torrent arbeiten lassen - beim Schraubenschlüssel oben rechts im Launcher änderbar - da er diese sonst wieder entpacken muss, was auch ewig dauern kann.
# der Launcher wird nun diese Dateien alle erkennen, und sofort mit dem "Update" beginnen und der (Neu-) Installation.
viel Spass weiterhin & gut Schuss


----------

